# Best starter router kit out there?



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

What is the best bang for the buck router combo kit out there right now? I've considered the Ryobi Router / Router Table combo Model # R163RTA and also the Craftsman Fixed-Base Router/Table Combo #28180? Any suggestions?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kristofer! We might be able to help you a little more with your decision if you let us know what type of work you plan on doing with your new kit.


----------



## MinConst (Sep 16, 2009)

I would say this. Buy the best router you can afford. Bosch, PC etc. Play with it without a table until your comfortable with it. Then you will know what type of table you will want or need. The tool is the most important thing here and most "kits" the tables really suck. I bought a sears table a many years back used it once and hated it. I've since built my own and built it the way I wanted to use it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Go to Sears and get their 2 base kit.
Craftsman 2 hp Soft Start Fixed and Plunge Base Router w/Electronic Feedback, 11 amp


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kristofer and welcome to the router forum. I have heard good things about the Sears. I agree with the previous posts. Just remember these are your toys so pick carefully.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Kristofer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No question about it, dollar for dollar the most bang for as few bucks as possible is the Craftsman model Mike mentioned. If you look at the sticky threads under table mounted routing you will find instructions on a quick and easy table set up for very little money.


----------



## FloridaTermite (Sep 22, 2009)

*Thannks for the replys!*

I ended up finding the Craftsman Fixed-Base Router/Table Combo on Craigslist for $125 only 3 months old, and the owner had built a table with drawer to hold the router bits (also included for the price!) So I think I've done pretty good so far! Now to start making some saw dust...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

FloridaTermite said:


> I ended up finding the Craftsman Fixed-Base Router/Table Combo on Craigslist for $125 only 3 months old, and the owner had built a table with drawer to hold the router bits (also included for the price!) So I think I've done pretty good so far! Now to start making some saw dust...


Sawdust is our specialty!


----------



## Packrat (Nov 19, 2009)

I am just now considering getting into woodworking as a hobby. I would like to build a few bookshelves and a couple of vanities. I think I'll buy a set with both a fixed base and a plunge base. Am I better served getting a Craftsman set, or something a bit pricer like the Bosch set?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Plus 1+ for the Craftsman set over the Bosch..

======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Joshua.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"Am I better served".. lol.. That's a Ford vs. Chevy question.. or maybe closer to a Chevy Avalanche (MSRP starting at $35k) vs. a Cadillac Escalade EXT (MSRP starting at $61k), though probably closer than that even. Both rigs are similar in appearance, have 4 doors, can put a 4x8 sheet of plywood in the back and are comfortable to drive. The Avalance comes standard with conventional seats and a CD/MP3 player and the EXT comes with heated and cooled front seats and a Bose 5.1 surround sound system. Is the EXT worth the 50% premium over the Avalanche? For some, not for others.

The Bosch 1617EVSPK sells for about $220, the Craftsman 17543 sells for about 120 and is rumored to be a Black Friday special at $79. Both are good, functional routers. Is the Bosch worth the 85-175% markup over the Craftsman? For some, not for others.

My current router stable consists of a Porter Cable, a Bosch, a Freud and a Ryobi. Come BF I'll be looking to add the 17543 to my lineup. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

+2 for the craftsmen. It will give you the best bang for your buck sorta say. I believe the sears also has the combo kit with 3 bases. I believe Bj has this particular combo.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> +2 for the craftsmen. It will give you the best bang for your buck sorta say. I believe the sears also has the combo kit with 3 bases. I believe Bj has this particular combo.


Is there any router that BJ *doesn't* have?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahahahahaha
Yep,,a DeWalt ,,,,nice router(s) and many have them but they just don't fit my hands.......
.Ford/ Chev. thing for me..

=======



BigJimAK said:


> Is there any router that BJ *doesn't* have?


----------



## austin870 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, first post and just getting my feet wet with woodworking. I was thankful to read a lot of postings here and decided to pull the trigger on the Craftsman. 

The Craftsman 17543 is officially priced at $79 online. I picked one up last night (25th) after noticing the price change. The store itself could not honor the pricing yet because it had not changed in their system. Sears online took the order over the phone and let me pick it up at my local Sears last night. I got the 3yr extended replacement warranty for $10 and it also qualified for 1 year no payments/interest on my Sears MasterCard. The store was like a ghost town when I picked it up Wednesday evening. Not a bad deal for a starter router. 

Well, now it's over to the router bit forum. Oh yes, then I have to figure out how to actually use it!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, Rob!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Good deal there Rob! Time to make sawdust now.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Rob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craftsman Professional 12.5 amp Fixed/Plunge D-Handle Combination Router

============


----------

